# Cloupor Hottest Mod of 2015 - Warning!



## WHITELABEL (26/1/15)

Just stumbled across this on Reddit. For all those people with Cloupor mini's apparently there are quite a few cases of people frying their cloupors when charging them. Cloupor recommends that you only use the supplied charger and from a stable power source, so not from car cigarette lighters etc.

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...rning_cloupor_mini_has_literally_just_become/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 7


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

That's not good 

This seems to be the downside to the frantic pace of development currently going on in the vape world...Quality Assurance is at an all time low 

That said, with the popularity of this device (i.e. the volume of devices out there) and the cavalier approach some people have towards safety I'm guessing this is probably not that widespread. But time will tell 

For now I would guess it safer to charge the batteries using an external charger just to be safe. Luckily the Cloupor Mini was actually intended for easy battery swapping.

Thanks for the heads-up @Gambit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan (12/2/15)

One thing I have noticed is that the Cloupor gets quite hot. I am guessing that's due to the lack of venting holes on the box. The M50 has the holes at the bottom, but only a small one on the Cloupor mini. So tomorrow I am taking to mine's door with the Dremel, drilling out a couple of the "dimples", to add some ventilation to it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/2/15)

After a couple weeks the paint on mine is coming off  I can actually scratch it off with my fingernail. Awesome mod but definitely some serious QC issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (13/2/15)

Gambit said:


> After a couple weeks the paint on mine is coming off  I can actually scratch it off with my fingernail. Awesome mod but definitely some serious QC issues.



Weeellll... i mean... based on the pricepoint, I dont think too many people were expecting aircraft aluminium with stealthradar everlast paint applied to it... (just being silly, but how cool would that be in your head?! "My mod can avoid radar!", lol, im an idiot)

For sure I agree that paint coming off isnt a very nice thing, but if were gonna be realistic, even the paint on my buddy's R8000 Samsung galaxy starting rubbing off after 2 months...

Just one of the reasons I stick to the natural uncolored versions. Bare Stainless Forever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the Cloupor gets quite hot. I am guessing that's due to the lack of venting holes on the box. The M50 has the holes at the bottom, but only a small one on the Cloupor mini. So tomorrow I am taking to mine's door with the Dremel, drilling out a couple of the "dimples", to add some ventilation to it


Damn drill bit is too small for the Dremel


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

go dig through some shops and find the attachable drill chuck for your dremel. sorts out your dremel drillbit issues if you can find one. mate of mine got one for 50 bucks a year ago, i could never find one in my local shops


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

ET said:


> go dig through some shops and find the attachable drill chuck for your dremel. sorts out your dremel drillbit issues if you can find one. mate of mine got one for 50 bucks a year ago, i could never find one in my local shops


http://boman.co.za/DREMEL/Multi-Chuck
and even at Makro:
http://www.makro.co.za/diy/dremel-0-8mm-3-2mm-multi-chuck-145696EA


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> http://boman.co.za/DREMEL/Multi-Chuck
> and even at Makro:
> http://www.makro.co.za/diy/dremel-0-8mm-3-2mm-multi-chuck-145696EA



guess we're both sorted then


----------



## LandyMan (13/2/15)

ET said:


> guess we're both sorted then


Looks like it ...


----------



## stevie g (13/2/15)

I love my mini only use external charger though


----------



## saiman (13/2/15)

Only ever been charging mine through USB. Had no problems with the device so far whatsoever. Find the quality much better than the eleaf mini mods


----------



## Franky (13/2/15)

Had no problem with mine either - love the thing! Apparently a good way to test is to hold down the fire button for the 15 second cut off period - if it says 'Too Hot' then you have a defective unit. Also read that you'll know if the unit is defective soon after purchasing (< 3 weeks) ...luckily no problems...


----------



## stevie g (13/2/15)

I did the 15 seconds full power test when I bought mine, the guys at Vapeking thought I was nuts lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

Franky said:


> Had no problem with mine either - love the thing! Apparently a good way to test is to hold down the fire button for the 15 second cut off period - if it says 'Too Hot' then you have a defective unit. Also read that you'll know if the unit is defective soon after purchasing (< 3 weeks) ...luckily no problems...



sorry to sidetrack but dude, your profile pic made me almost lol off my chair

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (14/2/15)

So I got the chuck from Makro. As soon as loadshedding is done I will get to work


----------



## rogue zombie (14/2/15)

Shit thanks @Gambit

As it turns out, I have only used it with the normal charger thankfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/2/15)

Air vent modification completed
Before:






After:





1mm drill bit in the Dremel at max speed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/2/15)

After using this for a couple of hours I can highly recommend this modification. Any bit of heat that builds up disappears within seconds

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (14/2/15)

@LandyMan excellent job looks really cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> After using this for a couple of hours I can highly recommend this modification. Any bit of heat that builds up disappears within seconds



Now it can double as a hand warmer in the colder months...nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (16/2/15)

A member of a UK site posted today that his mini spontaneously combusted after two weeks of usage. This despite being assured that it was from a later batch that didn't have the problem, and it had passed the '15-second' test.

I'm using mine with a Nautilus at 9.5W so it doesn't even get warm, but be warned!

Ps: Nice job on the cover @LandyMan

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (16/2/15)

So the door looked funny, and I went balls to the wall with the Dremel:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> So the door looked funny, and I went balls to the wall with the Dremel:



I can just hear the OCD gears grinding  You missed a spot. Or two. It needs more balls to the wall ! 



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert!



Hint - Row 3, Column 2 & 12 . 
...and what about row 1 and 7 ? Why are they so friggin special ?


----------



## LandyMan (16/2/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I can just hear the OCD gears grinding  You missed a spot. Or two. It needs more balls to the wall !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, there are magnets on the other side of the door in certain spots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (17/2/15)

There is actually a few sources on the web regarding this. It is the actually chipset that catches fire in the area of the firing button. It also happens often when the device is not actually in use. Some folks recommend pulling the battery out when you sleep as a result.

It also happens regardless of how you charge. And is not related to a cavalier approach to safety the mod seems faulty. Cloupor (apparently) says that if you fire for 15 seconds at low ohm and you get the message 'too hot' this might be one of the affected devices (please search if there is a specific ohm rating I don't remember). There are many European and American retailers that have pulled it from their shelves and have recalled due to these safety concerns at their own cost as Cloupor is being very dodgy.

I think my Cloupor Cana suffered the same fate last week but there is too much glue on the chip to actually see and make a worthwhile comparison.

This didn't stop me from buying one but as an educated decision at least. And despite some peoples disdain for the Cloupor Cana, I was very happy for the 7 or so months I used it as a 2nd hander from Andre but then temps higher than about 13W never really caught my fancy.

Anyway there are tons of posts out there, for some reason I thought generally it was known here as well. If you have a Cloupor Mini it would do you well to research this and know the risks.

Regards,


----------

